# Beach Sharking!



## konz

Calling out all you dirty, smelly, blood covered, bonita smelling, crazy sharkers out there!!!

I've received lots of requests for another beach sharking get together. So lets get one on the books for August 16th. It's a full moon! We could do it at the same location and do the same lay out. We'll cook up some burgers, dogs, chicken (it is chicken bone beach after all) and of course everybody should bring their fav. adult beverages.

So if everybody wants to give it a go, we will need some yaks, and some lanterns. I can supply the charcoal, fluid, burgers, and dogs. Somebody could bring the buns and condiments, and Reelhappy is already geared up forbringing the chicken legs.

So let me hear it folks, who's down for doing a little fishing. Remember, if we don't catch anything......well we are still drinking!!!


----------



## surfstryker

Damn it man, I have to work that day.:reallycrying


----------



## crazyfire

our usual crew is in....me and pops...possibly ronni. ill talk to scott and see what he is up to. I will bring my yak.


----------



## crazyfire

sounds like yall need a bomb threat that day larry


----------



## yankee

Yankee 2 and Yankee will try to be there as well as the lazy yankee.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Me and Coochie will be there as long as nothin crazy comes up!


----------



## reelhappy

hey clay we need someone to do a fire dance to apease the chicken bone beach gods! do you know anyone????


----------



## 38bat

Is this a kid friendly event?


----------



## Tdevil76

I would love to go! Unfortunately for me, I'm on graveyard that weekend :banghead:banghead I've never been to y'alls beach sharkin' get togethers or sharkin at all for that matter. Been wanting to try it for a while though.Maybe some other time :reallycrying Good luck to you all and have fun!:letsdrink


----------



## bladeco

i am there dude!!!!


----------



## booyahfishing

Is this get together open for anyone to come? My buddy Randy and I have been shark fishing for about 2 months now and have been pretty successful, but it would be awesome to come get a few pointers from the guys who really know what they are doing.


----------



## reelhappy

everybody are welcome, to come on down. enjoy a night of good friends, food, and fishing!


----------



## konz

It's open to everyone......I can't garuntee you will learn anything though........most of use don't know what we are doing anyway....haha

It will be fairly kid friendly. There may be some profanity though since people will be drinking.


----------



## 38bat

Thanks! We'll be there! What do you need me to bring? Will be 3 adults and 2 kids. First time Shark fishing!


----------



## tcsurfisher

konz count us in let me know what you need help


----------



## Linda

I just talked to Ernie, we're gonna try and make it. We'll bring a yak and whatever else is needed. Let me know, Linda


----------



## Backlash

Would love to go, but have to work


----------



## GONU

I wanted to go the last time, but something was in the way. Where are we meeting at? the family and i will be able to make this one.


----------



## konz

We will be meeting at the Pavilians (sp) down at chicken bone beach. Just look for the fat guy trying not to burn off his eye brows lighting the grill.

For those who want to pitch in on the goods, we will need:

Plates

Utensils

Condements

Buns (hotdog and burger)

Bait (everybody bring their own bait, I will try and have a bunch of mullet and so forth but just in case bring a mullet or 3)

I will supply the burgers and dogs, charcoal and fluid. If anybody wants to bring anything else to cook I will be more than happy to throw it on the grill.

As far as fishing stuff........a 6/0 with a heavy steel leader will work.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa reelhappy! If I get to close to the grill again...I may get caught on fire!

Lookin foward to it again1 Last time was a blast!


----------



## konz

> *surfstryker (8/1/2008)*Damn it man, I have to work that day.:reallycrying


Take it off Larry.....its 2 weeks away......just do it!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Clay-Doh (8/1/2008)*Haa haa reelhappy! If I get to close to the grill again...I may get caught on fire!
> 
> Lookin foward to it again1 Last time was a blast!


we wouldn't do that to you! you don't have to be on fire to be funny. but if you could do that same dance and make the cbb gods laugh maybe we will catch a shark!


----------



## Clay-Doh

give me beers...and ill do any kinda dance you want!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

hey clay this one is for you check it out

http://boortz.com/more/video/depression_medication.html


----------



## konz

Come on folks, we had a kick a$$ time the last go around. We had the whole beach lit up. Post up, even if your not fishing, come share a beer and some laughs!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Working those damn graveyards that night :banghead


----------



## surfstryker

I wish I could take off that day, but I would still have to get up at 4am the next day. (damn 12 hr shifts) I'm off every other weekend, and thats not the one. Believe me, I wish I could go.


----------



## 38bat

Hey Konz- I'll bring the burger and hot dog buns. How many do ya need?


----------



## konz

> *38bat (8/2/2008)*Hey Konz- I'll bring the burger and hot dog buns. How many do ya need?


I'll let you know....it depends on how many folks show.


----------



## kennethmandel62

Man...I know that's gonna be a real good time. If you haven't met up with the guys from this forum for a get together yet then you definitely need to go to this one if you can.Konz is a real cool guy and he'll definitelymake you feel welcome...along with everyone else for that matter.I've officially moved to MS, but depending on what's going on in a couple weeks I'm going to consider coming back for this one.


----------



## Firedawg

My son and I will be there for this one!


----------



## konz

Looking forward to seeing you folks. 

Even if we don't catch something, we always have a good time!


----------



## GMan

Count us in.....

Cant wait!


----------



## konz

A good ol' bump, come on out folks and have a burger and a beer or two.


----------



## konz

Okay folks, here's the tally so far:

Crazyfire and Crew - bringin kayaks

Yankee,Yankee 2, and Lazy fat Yankee - bringing some mullet for bait

Claydoh and Coochie

Reel happy - bringing chicken legs

Bladeco

38 Bat - Bringin buns for hotdogs and hamburgers

tcsurfisher

Linda and Ernie - kayak

Firedawg

Gman

Konz and Christine - burgers, hotdogs, charcoal lighter fluid, lantern

We have about 25 people going so far.

I'm going to try and round up as much bait as possible. If you can bring a mullet or two it would be appreciated.

38bat, I'm going to bring about 30 burgers and 20 hot dogs. That's alot of bread for one guy to bring.....so if somebody could give 38bat a hand with the bread. We also need one person to bring a couple bags of chips.

I'm looking forward to everybody comeing!


----------



## bay slayer

Me and my dad will try to go, i have a sit in kayak we will try to bring and i dont know if we will bring a rod or not, we throw mullet nets so we could be able to catch some extra bait, so we will try to go.


----------



## reelhappy

hey looks good for 8-16 y'all come on out enjoy some good company and shark fishing! this time the sharks might show up to! anyway it's always a good time eat drink and be merry!

fish on!


----------



## [email protected]

alright fellow fishers i am going to do my best to make this one. see ya'all there.:letsdrink i may need a ride back to pace. ray let me know what you want me to bring.


----------



## Linda

We'll bring chips as well, what time should we show up?


----------



## konz

I'll be there early so that I can get a table and grill. I say that folks should start showing up at around 630. That will give us two hours to grill and eat before the sun goes down. Then the swimmers should be gone and we can put the lines out.


----------



## coochie

*hey konz? what ya need me to bring?*


----------



## bluffman2

> *coochie (8/11/2008)**hey konz? what ya need me to bring?*


bring clay...BUT DO NOT let him near the grill......thats all we need is someone going to get treated for 3rd degree burns:hoppingmad:doh:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

> *[email protected] (8/11/2008)*alright fellow fishers i am going to do my best to make this one. see ya'all there.:letsdrink i may need a ride back to pace. ray let me know what you want me to bring.


hey buddy i will give you a ride home if you need one! see you out there! fish on!


----------



## konz

> *coochie (8/11/2008)**hey konz? what ya need me to bring?*


You could give 38bat a hand with the bread that is needed.


----------



## BBRASH

Konz, Let me know what I can bring. Thanks, Boo


----------



## 38bat

Konz- I got the bread covered.. no worries. I think Lee & Tara(fishinoversex) are going to roll with us also. Looking forward toit!! Let me know if you need anything else. JOE


----------



## Snagged Line

If its OK to invite myself, might ride out with the wife to look around.

i


----------



## konz

You betcha! Come on down, everybody is invited!


----------



## firecon007

:clap Was told about your upcoming shark fishing trip from a guy at work. Sounds like a great time. 

My wife and I will be there. We have been fishing NAS Pensacola for the last two years but this year have caught 8 sharks and our looking to add more to the number. I will be bringing my bait launcher, so whether we catch or not it's always fun

launching baits out 100 to 150 yards.

See you then,

Ron


----------



## Backlash

Cant you ever do this on a Sat. night , i work 6 days a week...:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## firecon007

Check your calendar but I thought that August 16th was on a Saturday.


----------



## konz

It is on Saturday buddy.

I'd be interested to see the bait launcher!

Also, we have two kayaks that I know of coming......if somebody could bring another it would be great.


----------



## konz

Update:

Looks like we have a good mess of people coming out. It should be a great time, even if nothing is caught. Below is a list of people who are bringing food/equipment.

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>Crazyfire and Crew - bringin kayaks let me know if you guys need help hauling one or loading up

Yankee - bringing some mullet for bait

Reel happy - bringing chicken legs (and possibly a 90qt cooler full of bait)

38 Bat - Bringin buns for hotdogs and hamburgers

Linda and Ernie - kayak and chips

Konz and Christine - burgers, hotdogs, charcoal lighter fluid, lantern, (a friends generator and stero)

Things that are needed:

I ask that anybody planning on fishing bring a mullet or two just in case we don't get enough bait. I'm going to try and round up as much as possible but with the way the fishing has been going lately, that may not be possible.

Kayaks - With the number of people going....we may need as many as we can get

People willing to kayak baits out - lets not leave it up to one or two people....for incentive (and because my big a$$ can't fit in a kayak) I'll donate a beer to each person that kayaks a bait out.....one beer per trip.

I'm looking forward to seeing everybody!


----------



## konz

One more thing....NO GLASS ON THE BEACH....you can get a ticket and I don't want anyones night ruined by a ticket


----------



## FishnLane

i finally got Mitch to commit to go. Thanks for the offer to give me a beer but i'm really NOT wanting to do bait/chum deposit. PLEASE somebody take him up on this...or do it just for fun. I'll watch and cheer ya on!!! any other needs?? we'll bring whatever is needed.


----------



## HateCheese

Dang it :banghead I thought this was for tonite. Since it is tomorrow the 16th I'll miss it. I was really hoping to see how everyone fishes for sharks from the beach, maybe some other time. Great idea to get everyone together. If I wasn't headed to N.Orleans I'd be there. Have a few for me...:toast


----------



## reel_crazy

Konz

Im gonna try and make it, i really want to see my coworker's bait launcher in action.. 

rich


----------



## firecon007

Has anybody been keeping a close eye on the weather for tonight. This morning looked rough and the radar picture shows scattered showers coming from the west.

I'll be hoping for a clear night.

Ron


----------



## rubberboat

what time is everybody meeting up at and wher


----------



## coochie

*myself & clay-hoh will there along with our daughter & still helping out with the buns. tell christie cant wait to see her.*


----------



## [email protected]

i'll grab some chips,beer in cans and a few mullet. ray if you need me to bring something else call me. i got jess to go too.


----------



## FishnLane

:hungry Confirming; Mitch and I will be there. I'll bring red beans and rice. Looking for good full moon and no rain.


----------



## konz

I'm hoping the weather passes by quickly. Regardless, I will be there.


----------



## reelhappy

i'll be there. looking forward to a great time! can't wait to see the bait launcher work! man that sounds awesome! see ya'll there! fish on!


----------



## Snagged Line

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>I'm hoping the weather passes by quickly. Regardless, I will be there. 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblPostSignature><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

BTT....................NOBODY WASH THEIR CAR.................


----------



## Clay-Doh

Lookin foward to it Konz!!!! Hope the weather holds!

Last time was a blast...and I didnt even bring my rods, were bringin em this time!

Is buns still the best thing, or do ya need us to bring something different?

Wohoo...we gonna have some fun!

Lane, if that redbeansandrice is nearly as good as your guys gumbo......:hungry


----------



## need2fish

Hey - what time are folks showing up? I had a late cancellation and I can now make it out there. I'll bring a pack of HB and HD buns, beer, some chips and a couple of lanterns.


----------



## 38bat

I ALREADY HAVE LOTS OF BUNS>36 Hamburger and 24 Hot dog already in the car so unless we need more than that, NOBODY ELSE NEEDS TO BRING ANY See you there!!


----------



## reel_crazy

hopefully the weather cooperates i will bring 1 big ol stinking bonita...should be good for 2-3 baits...

bring that big ol gun with ya ron.. 

rich


----------



## bluffman2

i may come over there since the forecast has screwed things up for tommorow.....what hotels are close to where this is happening????


----------



## Snagged Line

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pensacola+beach+hotels&btnG=Google+Search

I have stayed at the comfort inn on P-Beach .............nice place



seems like they are full, was told hampton inn has rooms, also paradise inn.


----------



## bluffman2

i should have explained myself better....i dont have a clue where chicken bone is.....which of the hotels are the closest cause if i come i wont need to drive:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink know what i mean


----------



## Snagged Line

C/B beach isbeach area just outside entrance to fort pickens park at pensacola beach....................


----------



## bluffman2

in case i can make it can someone PM me directions from I10......


----------



## Clay-Doh

Bluffman...you know where Pensacola Beach is? The bridge that you take over from Gulf Breeze to get to the beach, pier, ect?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Good talkin to ya on the phone Blumann....hope yer able to make it! :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2

thanks clay......


----------



## Dylan

Team Alum Maverick is in..We will bring the gas incase yall get to rowdy... We all know what happened last time it popped off at Chicken Bone Beach


----------



## bluffman2

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/boatandbeach/map/36608?mapregion=us_bix_closeradar_plus_usen&showanimation=yes&bypassredirect=true


----------



## need2fish

Turned out to be a good night - storm bypassed us and Ryan caught a decent sized shark. Hell of a time getting it over the sandbar. Who's got pictures?

Thanks for cooking all the good grub Konz. Finally got to use the 6/0 I bought from Clay last year. We should do it again.

:letsparty


----------



## Linda

We had a blast! Lookin forward to seeing pics of the shark!


----------



## Snagged Line

Thanks you guys for letting my wife and I hang out with you guys, We had a good time. I enjoied speaking to those of you that I met and I got to place a face to some of the posters here. Toobad we left before the shark was caught, I would have liked to see that. Hope everyone tried the Boudin. I compliment that You guys all acted as a team effort and kept your trash where it belonged.

A lot more effort went in to this than I expected, It was intresting to watch my stepson paddle out into the darkness, and the bait launcher was pretty cool to watch in action (I Would not want to be a low flying seagull when that thing lets go ) Again thanks, looking forward to the next time............................Dennis

PS: I'm bad with names but the guy needing the hobie pontoon, pm me with your contact# and it's yours. glad to help you out. I'll check in a little while to make sure it is still there and drag it out ......EDIT/ IT"S STILL THERE


----------



## GONU

Man we had the best time fishing and we didn't even bring a reel. Thanks Konz for cooking up the grub and setting this whole thing up. Again the wife, kids and I had a great time can't wait to see pics of jaws captured.



Thanks

Kevin


----------



## ironman172

> *firecon007 (8/12/2008)*:clap Was told about your upcoming shark fishing trip from a guy at work. Sounds like a great time.
> 
> My wife and I will be there. We have been fishing NAS Pensacola for the last two years but this year have caught 8 sharks and our looking to add more to the number. I will be bringing my bait launcher, so whether we catch or not it's always fun
> 
> launching baits out 100 to 150 yards.
> 
> See you then,
> 
> Ron


How about a close uppicture of your bait launcher.....it sounds great...:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Firedawg

I sure am bummed about not being able to go, my wife was freaking out about me taking my son out in the weather so I sat home and drowned my sorrows. Maybe the 3rd time will be a charm!


----------



## konz

Glad everyone had a great time. The food was awesome! Thanks to everybody that showed up and made it a great time. Everything was great......burgers, hotdogs, sausage,smoked mullet dip, flounder dip, red beans and rice, coleslaw, and my buddys home made hot sauce.......it was an aswesome spread! The fishing was cool too. Kids catching small fish in the surf and Ryan landed a nice 6' nurse shark.

I'm glad everyone came and had a great time. We will try it again in a month or so!


----------



## FishnLane

mitch and:bowdown i had a terrific time. Konz: food was wonderful. Loved the bait shooter. that was a hoot. Til next time!!!!


----------



## BBRASH

Thanks to everyone who helped make this get together happen. It was a blast. The food was awsome. [flounder dip,red beans and rice]:bowdown It was good to put more names with faces, Clay, Mitch & Lane, Linda & Ernie, and several others. It continues to amaze me that with such a diverse group,everyone I meet from this forum are really good people and seem to get along sowell. Thanks again to Konz, Christine,& everyone else. Boo


----------



## reel_crazy

Konz

Had a great time.... did not get a chance to sample the food since we could not pass up peg legs and arrived already stuffed... if you have not had their parmesan oysters or grouper sandwich you dont know what your missing... 

anyways hope to make the next one and maybe see a couple more bait launchers in action...

rich


----------



## konz

I'm glad everyone had a great time! I know I did.

38bat, I have your wifes bag and Linda I have your bowl.

Here's a pic of the shark


----------



## Linda

Here's a few pics I took of the bait launcher


----------



## firecon007

To all had a great time. Wished we would have stayed out till the shark was caught.



:doh Still trying to figure out how to send pics as attachments, so I can send pics of 



Bait Blaster to assist all interested in building their own Cannon...:clap



Will try again,



Ron


----------



## firecon007

To All,



I checked with Rich on "Insert image" function, so I could upload some pics of Bait Launcher but on my "Post Reply" and click on "Insert Image" button I only get URL function. 



Can anyone explain why I don't have the option of uploading image from my computer or let me

know who to contact.



Thanks,

Ron


----------



## firecon007

<UL><LI>







To All,</LI>[/list]

Here are a few images of the Bait Blaster so you will have an idea to build your own.

I am still learning to use your forum posts. So I will send future posts with more info on how I built my Bair Blaster to all interested parties.

Thanks again for a great get together Shark fishing,

Ron

Ron


----------



## [email protected]

i had a awesome time...............thanks everyone. man it was a rush walking the baits out past the sand bars. special thanks to ray for getting this all together.:letsdrink


----------

